
Tesla's Wall Street Romance Is Over - clouddrover
https://www.thedrive.com/tech/28169/teslas-wall-street-romance-is-over
======
erikig
I keep hearing about the demise of Tesla due to its inability to deliver the
$35k car.

 _Tesla 's inability to profitably build Model 3s at the projected base price
of $35,000 means that sales volumes will inevitably fall short of projections_

The truth is, no one that's buying a Tesla Model 3 cares if it is $35k, $38k
or even $40k, The Model 3 is an aspirational purchase. If their dream car of
the future isn't available at the $35k price, the Teslarati will pay the extra
$3k, $5k or even $7k to get one. This will actually help bouy Tesla's revenue
numbers.

~~~
sunstone
If you plan on driving a lot of miles the model 3 is close to the lowest total
cost of ownership that you can get. Especially if you can get a bit of
government subsidy. The Prius might be close as well but if it's a near toss
up why not go 100% electric?

